# Spider Bite



## tova (Aug 6, 2007)

Question - can a spider bite (species unknown) cause a person to have fevers and feeling lethargic without the reaction from the bite being much larger than a .50 cent piece - especially if the bite occurred Sat. night/Sun. am? I know I have heard that if the redness starts to spread up the arm to get in but this hasn't - just itches and is tender to the touch.

Thanks-


----------



## Centermass (Aug 6, 2007)

Probably just a hickey........


----------



## Looon (Aug 6, 2007)

If you're not dead by now or your arm hasn't fallen off, you will live.:)


----------



## Centermass (Aug 6, 2007)

j/k with ya.

Sounds to me like you're experiencing a normal reaction from a bite. If the bite area hasn't gotten any larger, and you're not producing a full blown fever, that's more than likely what it is.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 6, 2007)

tova said:


> Question - can a spider bite (species unknown) cause a person to have fevers and feeling lethargic without the reaction from the bite being much larger than a .50 cent piece - especially if the bite occurred Sat. night/Sun. am? I know I have heard that if the redness starts to spread up the arm to get in but this hasn't - just itches and is tender to the touch.
> 
> Thanks-


 
Do you have a description of the perp?  Verification it was indeed a spider? 

LL


----------



## tova (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm assuming it was a spider and yes, I am very feverish - and no, it is not a hickey


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 6, 2007)

Put a shout out to one of the medics, should be chiming in soon.

LL


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 6, 2007)

post a picture of the bite site


----------



## Max Power (Aug 6, 2007)

Without anything else to go on, it sounds like a brown recluse type of reaction, based on seeing what bites like that did to a couple of buddies in basic.  Go see a doc.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2007)

Medic here-
describe the bite - the feverish, achy part could just be a cold.  without a full description of the bite area - is it inflamed, dimpled, necrotic, hot to the touch, is there a center pustule, has it grown since the initial bite, yada yada yada...  it's tough to say anything.

Max hit it on the head - when in doubt wit harachnids - see a doctor.  

A Brown Rercluse bite can be treated easily early on - Tetracycline and good wound care...  if you wait, not only tetracycline, but possible fasciotomies, definite debridement (and yes, some places are back to using maggots for that), and some of the side effects - like huge scars, muscle loss,and circulatory impairment are not fun.

_*** this Public Service Announcement was brought to you by: Medics who like to scare the hell out of people that don't want to see a doctor ***_


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 6, 2007)

tova said:


> I - and no, it is not a hickey



If you ask nicely that can be corrected


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 6, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Medic here-
> describe the bite - the feverish, achy part could just be a cold.  without a full description of the bite area - is it inflamed, dimpled, necrotic, hot to the touch, is there a center pustule, has it grown since the initial bite, yada yada yada...  it's tough to say anything.
> 
> Max hit it on the head - when in doubt wit harachnids - see a doctor.
> ...



bingo, exactly why I want to see a picture of the bite site, without being able to actually see it we can't tell you anything definitive, it's basically just carpetbombing vs precision guided munitions

go see a doctor


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 6, 2007)

x SF med said:


> _*** this Public Service Announcement was brought to you by: Medics who like to scare the hell out of people that don't want to see a doctor ***_


 

seriously, you should open up your own online evaluation clinic.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> seriously, you should open up your own online evaluation clinic.



I am not a qualified psychological professional - you are on your own bro, sorry.  Now, go see a doctor.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 6, 2007)

do you realize exactly how many weird people we'd interact with as medics, if we had an online examination clinic?

Plus, with no PA to be able to kick issues between the navel and knees to, I would be forced to deal with it, and I refuse... you put it in the problem, now it's your problem.


----------



## Mav (Aug 6, 2007)

Having almost lost half my leg to a spider in Afghanistan:

Go see a damned medic.

I went four days doing the "oh, it'll go away". By day four, the volanic mount of purply dead skin and the inability to bend or straighten my leg, forced my hand.

I was informed, after the "emergency" lancing, in which they shot me with barely enough analgesic to knock the damned spider, itself, out and sliced a huge "snow cone" of my skin out (it was over 1" deep, btw)... that had I waited say a day later, I would have lost my lower leg.

DOn't wait. :)


----------



## Mav (Aug 6, 2007)

Did I mention the green gooey stuff that they scooped out of my leg with one of those Melon Scooper lookin things? Oooo yeeeaahhh, baby. THe entire CSH was standing around me going: "Holy Crap, I didn't know that could happen.." and "Wow, that's so gross, but I can't stop looking."

And they walked my 1" around (on the top) by 1" in deep hunk of poisoned flesh, right in front of my face, on a piece of paper (all they had, at the time). It was gross, I remember it to this day. 

Objectively, it was really cool.

Subjectively, it sucked ass.

Oh, and the scar sucks. :S


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Tova lately?:uhh::eek:


----------



## tova (Aug 6, 2007)

Been to the doc's - am on antibiotics (not tetracycline as am very allergic to the myacin family) - it is hot to the touch, somewhat puckered in the center - which is more white, the outer area reddish - no larger than before - no real signs of other causes of infection so am to go back later this week to have it checked again (unless my fever increases) then I get my ass in asap!

Thanks to everyone for the info-


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2007)

tova said:


> Been to the doc's -



Good! Keep us posted.


----------



## Looon (Aug 6, 2007)

Call an exterminator and have your home sprayed.:2c:


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok, everybody, I get to play medic again.

Helpful hints if you live in areas where there could be creepy-crawlies with fangs (highly technical medical term, hope it doesn't freak you out, or send you to Taber's online).

1. Cedar lining, chips, boards work - keep them in your closets/dresser drawers, bugs hate them.  Sachets bring out the bad buggies - stay away from them (think bugs and perfume, 'nuff said)
2. shoes, boots, sneakers - hold by toes, bang the heels together vigorously prior to sticking your stinky piggies in them - because, bugs (and sand and rocks and twigs, and little baby snakes) will fall out.
3. all clothing - shake it out prior to putting it on (see #2 above, less the snakes, unless you live in the jungle).
4. bedding - if unused for longer than 3 weeks - be safe and vigorously shake it out prior to using it.  Outdoor bedding - always shake it out.

If you have to go to basements/attics/crawlspaces - long sleeves, long pants - light the area prior to going into it, keep them dry, spray them with insecticide - attics - if you store stuff up there - always be careful opening the boxes, and occasionally, air the attic out (a fan or open windows).

If you use daypacks, or for you wimmenz, purses - shake them out occasionally - but keep them zipped most of the time.


Hope this helps.


----------



## USN Intel Guy (Aug 7, 2007)

Tova,

Got any pics yet? :)


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2007)

USN Intel Guy said:


> Tova,
> 
> Got any pics yet? :)



Nah, no pics - sorry


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2007)

Tova-
Do the ABX seem to be working?  Has the heat in the area gone down?  Are you soaking the affected area to draw out the venom/infection?

Keep us up to date.

Inquiring medics want to know!


----------



## tova (Aug 8, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Tova-
> Do the ABX seem to be working?  Has the heat in the area gone down?  Are you soaking the affected area to draw out the venom/infection?
> 
> Keep us up to date.
> ...



I've had to go on another round of antibiotics as the first didn't seem to be doing much - the redness/swelling is finally starting to go down and it is not so tender to the touch but damn if it still doesn't itch at times - having long fingernails at a time like this is NOT a good thing! :uhh:Yes, I have been soaking it when I can - work has a way of getting in the way and sometimes I get too busy to remember  

Thank you for asking :)


----------



## Hard H2O (Aug 8, 2007)

I am glad you are OK. As you have heard from these knowledgeable fellows a spider bite can turn on you quick without medical attention.

I am going to remember those tips on avoiding the creppy critters.

I almost ran into this sucker's cousin in his web last night:






Classic wheel shaped web. She was about 1-1/2" long. She is pushing up daisies now. They like to span their webs across pretty big spans. I have seen them in my yard with webs that spanned 4 or 5 feet. I always encounter them at night. I am pretty careful and watch out when walking between a likely spot for them. But this one was building a web in the playset amongst the swings. If they stay out of the way I leave them alone but when the get in my way I exterminate them.


----------

